# Mini loader vs farm tractor.



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have searched and read all evening. Just looking for more information.
I am doing different accounts now and no longer need both big loaders so I am selling my case 721. I may be off base but can either a mini loader or an 80-100hp tractor do detail work like a skid and still make long pushes like a backhoe? Both machines would be helpful in the off season. Either machine will probably get a 10-12ft kage for the first year then an HLA style plow after that. The tractor would get a chassis mount. 
Thanks for any input.
Robert


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The mini has a better turning radius. It can get pretty close to the cars and curbs but that's all on the driver.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

depends on what you will do with it in off season...will it sit and rust?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

rob_cook2001 said:


> I have searched and read all evening. Just looking for more information.
> I am doing different accounts now and no longer need both big loaders so I am selling my case 721. I may be off base but can either a mini loader or an 80-100hp tractor do detail work like a skid and still make long pushes like a backhoe? Both machines would be helpful in the off season. Either machine will probably get a 10-12ft kage for the first year then an HLA style plow after that. The tractor would get a chassis mount.
> Thanks for any input.
> Robert


 I'm not sure you can get that kind of hp in a compact loader, It will do the detail also should make a decent run with a good operator. Never operated a tractor for snow besides a compact I like the idea tho. I need to restructure my machines too. I'll be watching these threads. Good Luck


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

leolkfrm said:


> depends on what you will do with it in off season...will it sit and rust?


I'm curious of this sit and rust thing? My loaders don't work in the summer, I have not noticed any additional rust, I know you don't want to do this with a vehicle. I have trucks that sit in the summer too and do see the scale over the years from sitting outside. The loaders and trucks sit on a crush and run parking area.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

I have quite a few hours in a mini loader doing dirt work and plowing with a Kage plow that being said I would go for the mini loader, you will find many uses for it in the off season. They turn great and are super comfortable to run and have great visibility. They have pretty generic parts from the dealer and are easy to repair and service. Pretty much anyone can hop in one and run it with no training. They are great with Kage plows which use the generic skid steer mounting plate and hoses no need to add a front end mount for the tractor with the hydraulics which would cost more money. As for brand I would go with Caterpillar 908 or 906 or a similar case machine. You could also easily move the machine with a decent size skid steer trailer were as a similar tractor will be wider and tougher to move. Also you can stack and load snow with a mini loader very easily, you could even load salt as needed, many more uses for the mini loader over a tractor unless you are a farmer.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I think when you start pricing the mini loader compared to a tractor that will push the same size blade the tractor will be alot cheaper.
I have had great sucess with 5000 series sized Deeres or other brands and hla 9-13 blades.
I think a 244j is 100k+10k blade and a tractor is $60k plus 12K blade
The weight isnt the same but the blade it pushes is.


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

I think it all depends on what you intend to do with it, varying from season to season. If you just need something that pushes snow, and doesnt need to stack snow. Go with a tractor, rent it out in the summer to a farmer or put a mower on the back and cut grass 

If you need a machine to push snow, stack snow, load trucks, load salt etc. and can use it in the summer around the yard/ screening soil or subbing it out to a local construction company - Go with a loader

Ive went with two loaders for the fact that we do a lot of relocating/stacking for our sites. When we get a good dump of snow the city subs out skids and loaders downtown which is a bonus, we usually run two shifts.
Ive been fortunate enough to find good deals in the off season for my loaders which make it more reasonable then $110k. Ive seen in the spring 244J's 2012-2014 models w less then a 1000hrs go for $55-60k, you have to be on the ball or there gone in a heart beat.
All this being said tho, I think my next step is a JD tractor. I don't need any more loaders or skids and the winery I rent my loader(s) to are willing to rent a tractor(s) during the summer months.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Tractor with metal pless blade will allow you to
Drop the blade hook up the loader.

Sure I have seen cheaper loaders but new to new or 1000 hrs to 1000 hrs the tractor will be cheaper to push the same blade. From what I have seen. But then again I load snow with bobcats and everyone laughs at me.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the input everyone! In the summer I farm a little hay and do excavation so I could use either machine in the summer. If I go with tractors I will likely just replace my 2wd farm tractors with 4wd tractors and use them for both snow and farming. For what I have going next winter I need two more machines so I might set up a farm tractor and a mini loader and run one of each. For the tractor route my plan is a 6430jd with a 9-15 blade.. What kind of cost am I looking at for the blade and the front hitch?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Retail on a 9-15 is 16850. Standard cutting edge Metal Pless. That's before freight. I would run at least a 10-16 on a 6420, probably a 12-18 unless you've got a really weird property for it. A 9-15 is more suitable for a big 5000 series.


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

We run several tractors, jd7520 ivt, jd6310, and a Jd 7930 with Ivt. The 7930 has a 12-19 metal pless with live edge, the 6310 has a 9-15 metal pless with live edge, and the 7520 has a 740 loader and runs a boss bx12 or 12' Arctic. They all have their place but the blades are so superior to the loader and pusher. The blades cost a ton but are worth it. As for mini loaders, we also have a new holland w80.b with 12' metal pless live box and we just got a cat 924g as well. They all have their place for snow but min loaders are quicker on smaller accounts. The tractors are great for hoa roads and driveways and more wider open lots. It really depends on what you can use year round. We found the mini loader was super handy around the farm and gets used almost daily. If you have work for the tractor which it sounds you do, go tractor and metal pless. You are looking at low 20's for a live edge but to us it's worth it. Don't waste your time with a tractor and a loader with a pusher. Just seems to be too inefficient for us. We will eventually get rid of the loader on the 7520 and get a blade and harness for that as well.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

We run quite a few 908's. I don't think quality is on par with other Cat loaders. They feel cheap from the beginning and end up having small issues you'd expect when hours start getting put on them. I do think we over use them in summer so that plays into it.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

shooterm said:


> We run quite a few 908's. I don't think quality is on par with other Cat loaders. They feel cheap from the beginning and end up having small issues you'd expect when hours start getting put on them. I do think we over use them in summer so that plays into it.


How many hours do you get out of the 908's before you start seeing trouble out of them besides regular wear items? What do you use them for in the summer?

The farm I help has a Case 321E with about 3500hrs on it. The first couple years it had parking brake problems (would stick on) and it had the plastic radiator fan blades break off and go through the coolers twice when it was new before the dealer put a different fan on it. Otherwise it's been pretty darn good.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

I have a few ag tractors and farm about 240 acres with family. I've always thought if I had a shot at bidding a real big lot I could bring my front wheel assist tractor in and by something for it to plow with. My only thought/concern is that I wouldn't want to be roading it because of all the salt. It seems like tractors have a lot of place for salt to sink in and go to work. It'd be a shame to rust up a big tractor doing snow removal


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Go with a 10-16 on a 6430. A 9ft is to small. I've never owned a compact loader so I can't comment on what one is better. Plowing with a harness mounted wing blade is more productive then a loader. But it's nice being able to stack snow at the same time as plowing in larger storms instead of coming back the next night.


----------



## pyro29 (Dec 7, 2007)

Benefit with a tractor is that you can put a pusher on the front and run a massive blower on the back. Although not large, I run a 8' blower on the back of my tractor and absolutely love it.


----------



## IDST (Nov 16, 2011)

I have a Kubota M5-111 with a metal pless live edge 8-13 with a chassis undermount. I paid 17,500 for it and I love it. I also have a normand blower on the back which throws snow like crazy.

Only downfall with my set up is the live edge is so aggressive it can be difficult to turn so I wouldn't put any rookies in it unless they get some seat time in a wide open lot first. Other one is you can't really plow with the blower on the back. You can clean up after you blow a pile back but any pushing and you absolutely can't turn except with your feet.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

IDST said:


> I have a Kubota M5-111 with a metal pless live edge 8-13 with a chassis undermount. I paid 17,500 for it and I love it. I also have a normand blower on the back which throws snow like crazy.
> 
> Only downfall with my set up is the live edge is so aggressive it can be difficult to turn so I wouldn't put any rookies in it unless they get some seat time in a wide open lot first. Other one is you can't really plow with the blower on the back. You can clean up after you blow a pile back but any pushing and you absolutely can't turn except with your feet.[/QUOTE)
> I'm picturing Fred Flintstone !


----------

